# Country Music... Thank God! - Baillie & the Boys



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Rhythm and Blues may be the soul of rock n' roll but country? - Country is the heart...

"Country Music... Thank God!" is a series about those classic falling in and out of love heart-breaking heart-aching tunes telling real stories about real people played over the airwaves on country music radio stations the world over and the artists who created them...

View attachment 107068


*Baillie & the Boys*

Baillie & the Boys is an American country music group that gained prominence in the late 1980s. The band's original lineup consisted of Kathie Baillie (lead vocals, guitar), her husband, Michael Bonagura (background vocals, guitar), and Alan LeBoeuf (bass guitar, background vocals). Not including Kathie Baillie's solo recordings, Baillie & the Boys have recorded five studio albums and *charted ten Top-40 singles *on the U.S. Billboard Hot Country Singles & Tracks charts (between 1987 and 1991).

In 1987, Baillie & the Boys were signed to a record deal on the RCA Records label. Their self-titled album was released that year, producing three Top 20 singles on the U.S. Billboard Hot Country Singles (now Hot Country Songs) charts. "Turn The Tide", their second album, was released a year later. It produced four consecutive Top 10 hits on the country charts, including "(Wish I Had a) Heart of Stone", their highest-charting single.

Peak chart position is in parentheses...

"*Oh Heart*" - (# 9) -






"*He's Letting Go*" - (# 18) -






"*Wilder Days*" - (# 9) -






"*Long Shot*" - (# 5) -






"*She Deserves You*" - (# 8) -






"*(Wish I Had a) Heart of Stone*" - (# 4)






"*I Can't Turn The Tide*" - (# 9) -






"*Perfect*" - (# 23) -






"*Fool Such As I*" - (# 5) -






"*Treat Me Like A Stranger*" - (# 18) -


----------

